# Pin nailers and other stuff from Harbor Freight



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry if this question has been answered before, but...

I'm hoping to get started on my actual outdoor railroad, which will need about seven feet of trestle. Because built-up bents are pricey, I'm hoping to make my own, but I don't want to invest in a woodworking shop for which I have no room anyway. All of the articles about bent construction suggest using a pin nailer, as well as glue, to hold the pieces together. I've seen Trex (sp?) nailers and they look great, but are not cheap. Harbor Freight, an outfit in SoCal, which sells all manner of off-shore-built stuff for next-to-nothing, is advertising a pin nailer for $19.95. Heck, even if it only worked long enough for me to build a couple of dozen bents, it would be cheap. So what to you think?

Harbor Freight also has a 3 gallon pancake air compressor for $34.99, which is cheaper than it would cost me to replace the shutoff relay (stuck open) on my $100-plus Micro-Mark compressor.

Not directly related to my tool question, but in the bent ballpark: what do we think of the trestle bent jig someone mentioned elsewhere on MLS or on another site? It costs $50 and is adjustable for different lengths. Also, what material is best (redwood, cedar, etc). BTW, these bents will be no more than 1 foot tall.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

You take your chances.
I bought a Harbor Freight 5 gal compressor. Worked once. The second time I tried to use it, it was dead and so was the warranty.
Ralph


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joe,
I bought a Harbor Freight pin nailer several years ago and I love it, I have used it a fair amount (probably 4000 or 5000 pins) and I've been more then satisfied with its performance....as far as the air compressor is concerned because it is more of a quality tool I would probably repair the Micro Mark, however if you decide to buy a new air compressor it's something that you can find a lot of of different uses for it, so you might think about spending a little more and get a bigger and better unit, preferably not an "oil less" type..


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Joe- I use the Harbour Freight pin nailer for hobby and non- hobby wood working and I haven't had any problems with it. I have a better quality compressor (Porter Cable) than the Harbour Freight one, but its probably made over seas as well. I made my trestle bents about a year ago using cedar. I had to get around a large maple tree. The bents are only about 10 inches high but the trestle is 25 feet long. They are made of 3/8th inch cedar and I actually used small brads instead of pins. I only split a couple of them even with brads. I didn't bother to glue them. We had an awful winter and the trestle got buried under some serious snow (I live in Buffalo, NY- Don't ask why!!). The trestle suffered absolutely no damage whatsoever. You could make a trestle bent jig for almost nothing if you got some scrap wood lying around. Hope this helps. -Kevin.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dean, thanks for your advice. A couple of years ago when my Micro-Mark compressor broke, I called the folks and was told they no longer sell that model, so good luck. I then Googled shut off relays, but there are so many and none resemble mine. What I've been doing is letting the thing run until the pop-off valve goes off, then pulling the power plug. Kinda tedious. Plus I keep waiting for the day the tank explodes and I make the Channel 2, 6-o'clock news with Paul Magers, Pat Harvey and weather lady Jackie Johnson!!! 

How do I know if my compressor is oil less? 

Also, any thoughts on Part Deux of my question: bent jig kits and what kinda lumber to use?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By joe rusz on 10 Apr 2011 05:18 PM 


How do I know if my compressor is oil less? 















If yours required oil, you probably would have seized it up after several hours run time.
Most of the small hobby compressors are oil less.
Ralph


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, don't get me started on Buffalo. I am a former Buffaloony (go Bills!) and can go on for hours about the place,which we visit every summer (duh!).


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Joe 
I'm very pro-buy USA, I'm ALMOST sure that it's not possible to buy a domestic pin-nailer. I have three nailers from HF and although they occasionally misfire, it's very rare - and for the price, can't be beat. 
Redwood is generally considered to be the best wood for standing up to the elements. 

Keep us posted! 
Matt


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have both the HF 23ga pin nailer and the 18ga brad nailer. Both have worked fine for what I do. 
At first I had jamming problems with the pinner, until I loosened the feed tray slightly, been fine ever since. 

I consider HF to be throw away tools, bought for a job and if still working after that, it's a bonus. 
I use a small 1.5 gal. Stanley compressor, bought on sale at Home Disappointment for around $60. I never run out of air, the demand isn't great. 

I like cedar, because termites are eating redwood now. I do use glue on my trestles because the diagonal braces are too thin to pin. 

You might find the following link helpful. 

http://books.google.com/books?print...97&pg=PR1&id=ENAhAAAAMAAJ#v=onepage&q&f=false 

John


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I'll buy the HF cheapy. As for compressors, I could just risk life and limb and keep using my Micro-Mark, which is "safe" as long as the air keeps flowing and doesn't build up in the tank, setting of the pop-off vakve. 

Regarding wood choices, again thanks for the heads up. I see redwood a lot because I live in the redwood state, California, where a lawmaker, responding to an outcry over excessive logging practices, once remarked, "Ya seen one redwood, ya seen 'em all." Termites in our coastal SoCal neighborhood seem to love our wood fence, but fortunately not our 53-year-old ticky-tacky house. Anyways, I will check at Ganahl Lumber, one of our few "real" lumberyards where pros like our overpriced home restorer, who turned up his nose at Homely Despot, shop. 

BTW, I'm still open to further tips, so don't give up on the free advice.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe,
The the shut off "relay" is actually a pressure switch I'm not familiar with the Micro Mark compressor, but a pressure switch is a pressure switch if it will screw onto the compressor it'll work. Maybe put the safety pop-off valve and the pressure switch on a tee, as long is it the correct voltage 110v almost any switch will work. As long as your pop off valve is working it is perfectly safe to use your compressor.....it's just noisy...as for 'oil less' is concerned they advertise 'oil less' as a plus, BUT IT IS NOT, a good air compressor uses oil and will have a place to add oil at the bottom by the crank case, sort like a small 2 cylinder engine has. 
This switch comes with gauges....

http://www.aircompressors4u.com/air_compressor_switches


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bad link Dean....


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll try again 
http://www.aircompressors4u.com/air_compressor_switches


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

No matter what air tools you buy, make sure you oil them. It makes a big difference in how long they last, including Harbor Freight pin and brad nailers.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would save up and get one that has oil bath. They are less noisie. If you can put it out side or in another room all the better. You can get add on Regulators for a Air Brush and such. 
It is well worth the extra money. Mine is huge but I got it in a Bankruptsy sale when I removed the press.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Joe, 
I have a Hf pin nailer and a brad/stapel gun. Both work very well, as far as the compressor I bought mine at an auction 10 years ago for $50.00 Auctions are a good source of tools cheap. 
Garden railways had plans on trestle bents a while back. 

Chuckger


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, all. Chuckger, I've got those plans, as well as a "Favorite Places" link to an e-article that describes bent building in detail.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with "Totalwrecker", HF does OK, but I've had some "iffy" experiences. I have Porter Cable, they are great and worth the investment.

BTW, never, never, never buy drill bits or any other cutting tool from HF. 


The trestle book John posted is great. Lot's of detail. I would suggest using a 23 pin nailer and a drop of glue just to hold them together, then reinforce with lengths of threaded rod and scale hex nuts and washers. Square nuts would be better, nut I don't know where you would find them. The scale hardware would look really nice and be functional too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A good and cheap source for cedar is Fence Boards. It's rough cut, but fine for ripping to scale wood. 
Can be found at Home Despot and others... 

With the pin nailer I add 3 drops of oil into the in Air line fitting about every half hour of use, the brad nailer does fine with one oiling. I also pre oil the tip. 
Do becareful when using with glue, I've clogged the tip when the air wave splashes the glue back to it. 

John


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Breaking news! I just got through chatting with my home rebuilder guy (and to think, I'm paying him to shoot the breeze with me!) who said that I should forget about building my own trestle bents and buy 'em because it's cheaper in the long run. I'm not convinced and that pin nailer is calling to me. 

John, about those cedar fence boards, my guy looked at me like I was crazy when I suggested ripping boards to make 1/2-square bents. So now I'm wondering, can I do this? Should I do this? 

Help!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
Let's face it a lot of people think we're crazy for what we do.....if you enjoy model railroading you just have to ignore them......and have fun!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you have a table saw? Or band saw? 
You rip to make 1/2" lumber from which you construct your bents 

Contractors like to snicker at incorrect usage of their terms... 

At his labor cost it would be cheaper to buy... maybe, shipping adds quickly. Your hobby time should be much cheaper. 

Finding a supplier of scale cedar/redwood lumber will be hard. Might be easier to find a club or another larger scaler to help. 
Most projects here are do-it-yourselfers, we assume you have some power tools. If they are beyond your comfort level, then buy 'em! 

I did graze one finger with a pin because I didn't support it properly, that was a quick lesson learned. I laughed it off, you're reaction may vary... 

John


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, you are being seduced by the dark side of the force. It is true that there is little difference in $$ cost between buying and building. But building your own is far superior. You have the pleasure of seeing it come together, fashioned by your own hands. The only reason your home re-builder guy says that is because if you get handy with tools, he's out of work. 

Dude, if you need some lumber cut, I'll do it for you.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 11 Apr 2011 08:37 AM 

BTW, never, never, never buy drill bits or any other cutting tool from HF. 


The trestle book John posted is great. Lot's of detail. I would suggest using a 23 pin nailer and a drop of glue just to hold them together, then reinforce with lengths of threaded rod and scale hex nuts and washers. Square nuts would be better, nut I don't know where you would find them. The scale hardware would look really nice and be functional too.


Why never buy drill bits/cutting tools from HF?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 11 Apr 2011 07:10 PM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 11 Apr 2011 08:37 AM 

BTW, never, never, never buy drill bits or any other cutting tool from HF. 


The trestle book John posted is great. Lot's of detail. I would suggest using a 23 pin nailer and a drop of glue just to hold them together, then reinforce with lengths of threaded rod and scale hex nuts and washers. Square nuts would be better, nut I don't know where you would find them. The scale hardware would look really nice and be functional too.


Why never buy drill bits/cutting tools from HF? 




Every drill bit I ever bought from them was junk. Not sharp, soft steel, could not even drill wood. Bought 3 sets, incomplete, duplicate sizes. Whatever fit in the box is what they put in. Tried a tap and die set from them, thru it in the trash. Enough bad experience to lump them in a general category. Their hand tools are OK and they have other stuff that's fine. Just not any cutting tools.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll second that opinion (no cutting tools from HF). They're just not made from material that is good enough. Let's face it - the only way HF can sell tools at the prices they do is that they are using the cheapest material and labor possible. That's fine for something like a shop press or a jack stand for home use, but when it comes to cutting tools there is no way you are going to get something that holds an edge with cheap material. The necessary metallurgy just isn't there. Followed closely behind cutting tools are striking tools, like hammers and punches. A HF punch will start mushrooming long before a good quality one will. And anything with an electric motor is going to have the cheapest bearings, switches, wire and insulation. I own a couple for those occasional jobs that don't justify a professional quality tool, but I don't expect them to hold up anywhere as well as the major name brands. I have some HF mechanic tools, but again, not for anything I use on a regular basis because they just don't hold up. The metal is soft, so screws deform (pullers), bend (pry bars), or break. My philosophy is that if I find the tool really useful and use it enough that it needs to be replaced, or need a better one to do the job properly, I replace it with a quality name brand version. I've found that finding anything made in the USA is practically impossible, though.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, all.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm usually okay with tools from HF, or even Big Lots, since I know I won't be using them every day in heavy service. As a rank amateur, most tools get used a few times a year. But, as someone mentioned, that's different for striking tools. Case in point: 

I chopped down a small-medium tree in the back yard with a small electric chain saw (pictures of Mickey and Donald on it), leaving a short stump for me to mow around. Finally bought a cheap ($5-10) hatchet to whack up the stump after chemicals did nothing. Didn't use the hatchet again til last month when I, again, had a stump - actually a bunch of small stumps - of a taxus bush that was in the way of the new train yard I'm building. I got a few whacks at it, then a good, solid whack and the handle broke just below the head, and the head went flying. Happily, it flew forward not up and back at me. 

I'm not sure whether I bought that thing at HF or BL, but next time I'll spring for the twenty dollar hatchet. 

JackM 

On the other hand, I have gotten HUGE amounts of use from various shovels and rakes from HF. And a cheesy-looking 6-inch rake from BL that's handy as heck in tight areas. But then, I'm not worried about the tines flying up to bite me. And compressors from HF have proven very dependable. (Then there's those free LED flashlights.)


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

LOL, every time Harbor Freight is mentioned, there's so much passion.

I've had mixed results.

As mentioned, bits fail, except for the huge ones I got for my hammar drill, ;which I use a lot on concrete

electric stapler failed and jammed and can't open it; soldering iron torch fell apart; 

--------

Good success with 2 routers from there but the router table itself sucks; hard to adjust and out of alignment; guess I'll have to build my own

things that aren't with many moving parts are pretty good like files, clamps and so on

18" gauge air nailer going strong; use it a lot

angle iron is great 


overall, I'm pretty happy about Harbor Freight, but I seriously doubt I would buy anything really expensive like lathes, mills

I've had a lot of good brand stuff fail from Lowes and Home Depot as well, but their stuff is usually better than HF overall

Dave V


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't want to bad mouth HF, I get stuff from them frequently. And if it wasn't for Chinese imports, most of us would not have a hobby. But they are inconsistent. Some of it is fine, some atrocious. One guy lucks out and gets a good quality set of drill bits, another gets bailing wire. Buyer beware. You have to deal with them, figure out what they do good and what they don't. Be prepared to get burned.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Harbor Freight pin nailer (paid even less than that) and while I don't use it a lot, it works when I need it, and has for many years. Some of their other stuff works once, and not well at that.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Joe, 

Half the fun is in the doing and you will never be as proud of a bought bent as you will of one you built. 

Get the nailer, build the bents, then keep on building stuff with the nailer!!! 

Trot, the hands-on, fox... } ; ]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I couple of years back my sister went out to the gararge to find she had a flat tire. It was about November. Home Depot had a sale on pancake air compressors. It came with a compressor and two pin nailers. Our friends bought the kit. I got the pin nailers and my sister got the compressor. ( She has never had a flat in the gararge again )

I use the pin naliers.

I agree... Go out and get the pin nailer. Build some bents. You will be amased at what you can do when you thought you couldn't 

Nothing is more satisfing than to go out to your layout and be able to say " I built that " 

JJ


----------

